# Do you work on scaffolding?



## ewingpainting.net

We are working on a exterior of a 2 story shopping center. We are using the stucco company scaffold for the highest part of the structure. We have 4 window to do the highlights and we will be off the scaffolding. Frankly I trust a boom more than the scaffold. I remember bouncing all over a scaffold in my early 20's. Working on it every day you can get over comfortable. One wrong step, or one board that's not in place can cost you big time. 
Thought I'd share this, to help raise awareness. It sure did remind me to be more aware. 

Check your state laws, Calif OSHA law says you can't construct, dismantle, fix, etc if you are not certified. So if it's broke, get the hell off and contact the appropriate person. 


> Consett Magistrates' Court heard Mr Kevin Clark, 54, from Swalwell, Gateshead, was working on the windows of a new building when the scaffolding platform he was standing on became dislodged, causing him to fall more than four metres to the ground.
> 
> Mr Clark suffered several crushed vertebrae in his spine and a fractured left foot and was in hospital for two weeks following the incident. The HSE investigation revealed that the company had failed to control alterations to the scaffolding, failed to conduct inspections of the scaffold at least every seven days, failed to identify and correct unsafe alterations and allowed workers to use unsafe scaffolding.
> 
> Ian Allan Building Contractors Ltd, of Jesmond Road, Jesmond, Newcastle, pleaded guilty of breaching Section 2(1) of the Health and Safety at Work etc Act 1974. The company was fined £1,500 and ordered to pay costs of £1,500 at Consett Magistrates' Court.


http://www.goodtogosafety.blogspot.com/


----------



## 6126

I use it when its there and safe. Prefer an arial lift myself.


----------



## Gough

We use scaffold on most of our jobs instead of ladders/picks or power lifts. Since we're generally going over a given area multiple times (wash, prep, prime, paint 2x), we find that it's worth it for us to set scaffold. We make a point to set it plumb and square (a challenge in the hills of the Palouse) and pin/bolt it all together. If it's high enough, we'll brace it off or bolt it to the building as well. We run our working decks on the outside of the frames on side/end brackets so we're not working through the braces, etc. Once it's in place, it's pretty much bombproof. Several times, we've had other subs that needed to use our system for access. In every case, they've been amazed at how stable and secure it is. One old glazier commented, "So this is what scaffold is supposed to be like?"


----------



## timhag

ewingpainting.net said:


> Frankly


Learn a new word?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Yes we do.


----------



## daArch

With all the news of lifts, cranes, and other mechanical devices toppling, I still feel safer with something that trusts gravity rather than over engineered mechanisms.

Sure, if you don't got your sky legs, things fell a little uncertain, but you get the confidence back soon enough.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> With all the news of lifts, cranes, and other mechanical devices toppling, I still feel safer with something that trusts gravity rather than over engineered mechanisms.
> 
> Sure, if you don't got your sky legs, things fell a little uncertain, but you get the confidence back soon enough.


I agree. A _well constructed_ scaffolding set up is one of the nicest work platforms around.


----------



## Gough

Schmidt & Co. said:


> A _well constructed_ scaffolding set up


Isn't that a little like "a competent architect"? People always talk about them, but do you know anyone who has ever seen one?


----------



## straight_lines

Yea but with a lift you don't have to climb ever except to get into it. There is also no set up and tear down. Rental company drops it off, and picks it up. 

Much better for your bottom line on labor costs.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> Isn't that a little like "a competent architect"? People always talk about them, but do you know anyone who has ever seen one?


Yup. 

Sorry, studied architecture for a bit, I know there are some good ones.

AND fer sure, there are many hacks, just like this profession


----------



## daArch

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yes we do.


BTW, Paul, 

I hope you were doing BOTH homes with that one :thumbup:

Nice set up.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> BTW, Paul,
> 
> I hope you were doing BOTH homes with that one :thumbup:
> 
> Nice set up.


It was a _tight fit _indeed. Glad it fit though, it would have been a steep ladder climb to get to that peak.


----------



## Gough

straight_lines said:


> Yea but with a lift you don't have to climb ever except to get into it. There is also no set up and tear down. Rental company drops it off, and picks it up.
> 
> Much better for your bottom line on labor costs.


For our market, repaints, we'd be able to use a lift only rarely. On those few where we've been able to, rental costs were comparable to or exceeded what our labor costs would have been.


----------



## straight_lines

I would still probably set up pump jacks before using scaffolding on most my exterior projects.


----------



## Workaholic

for exteriors I am more off a ladder jockey rather than using scaffold.


----------



## ProWallGuy




----------



## ewingpainting.net

Workaholic said:


> for exteriors I am more off a ladder jockey rather than using scaffold.


Even for 20' up? I'm good to about 20' anything more than that I get a boom. Use scaffolding if it all ready on the job.


----------



## straight_lines

So you don't own a 40? And you call yourself a PC.. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic

ewingpainting.net said:


> Even for 20' up? I'm good to about 20' anything more than that I get a boom. Use scaffolding if it all ready on the job.


Yeah I use up to 40' I try and not do anything over a 32' though.


----------



## DeanV

We are almoat all ladders as well. If a 40' don't reach and we cannot track down a 60', then a lift is in order.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

straight_lines said:


> So you don't own a 40? And you call yourself a PC.. :jester:


Ya, I gotz me a 40, wanna see it? 








You gotz any more questions 

I have a 40'er. I only use it for peeks or where I can't take a lift. Frankly if I can use a lift, I found it's more cost effective than the laborer moving a 40' ladder and climbing up and down and its less wear on a body


----------



## DeanV

I find that whenever I really need a lift, it does not fit well where I need it probably half the time.


----------



## A+HomeWork

*Not in Oklahoma*

I have used scaffolding outside one time!

I do residential repaints and some new construction. Lifts and scaffolding aren't effective since most yards are loaded with landscaping and nice grass lawns, plus most of my homes' peaks can be reached with my 32' extension ladder (thank goodness).

I do have lots of painter's scaffolding like Prowall Guy pictured previously for interior work.


----------



## blackwell

I like scaffold especially with a large work crew. We have old scaffold that dates back to the Truman administration I believe but as long as it is plumb and level on the first set and and anchored into the wall at about 20 ft it works great. With experience they can be built and taken down very quickly we only use lifts rarely the cost is like rent in New York , To Damn High! sincerely james a. blackwell


----------

